# Ron Paul on "Meet the Press"



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone watching (or watched) it?

Thoughts?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

After watching it (it just finished)... I gotta say I like the guy more and more.

Plus has anyone been paying attention? He just raised $10 million in 2 days!

From what I can tell from his platform so far, he represents a lot of people who feel like I do in regards to my frustration with how the governement has gotten to be too big and out of control by pandering to big corporations and special interests.

The Republican front runners are trying their hardest to ignore him, as I truly believe they are scared to acknowledge he is a threat.  The momentum from his positions threatens the very interests that fund their political machines.

This is getting more interesting every day.....

Ryan


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

You better be careful Ryan, Plainsman will be all over you. I do agree with you about Ron Paul. Seems to be a breath of fresh air compared to the rest.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

adokken said:


> You better be careful Ryan, Plainsman will be all over you. I do agree with you about Ron Paul. Seems to be a breath of fresh air compared to the rest.


   

Actually I have been kind of lazy checking these guys out. I have been relying on watching what the rest of you have to say. Keep it coming guys, I need help. Right now Romney is my choice and that darn illegal alien loving Huckabee is out of the question for me. If Ron Paul would just not be such an isolationist I wouldn't worry. 
The world is a ironic place. It is mostly liberals that want to get our of Iraq, but it is our lifestyle that the radical Muslims hate. I wouldn't worry sitting here in North Dakota because they would rather bomb New York or San Fancisco. It's just that everyone is so chicken *&^ that the economy will tank with a single small nuke going off in the United States. Make no mistake, they would love to do that. Where are those 100 + small suitcase bombs that Russia said went missing five or six years ago?


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

there you go plainsman the media has planted that in your head and you dont question it sorry to beat you up but i have to call it like i see it. i just bought a book by ron paul i'm 16 pages into it and i'll try to relay what i learn. ron paul is not an isolationist he simply aknowledges the fact that we put our military into action for far more reasons than our own national security and interest. i'll try ro explain better but i have to get more info.

second do you want to stand by and watch this revolution happen or do you want to participate. the election is less than a year away and we need as many people as we can to help change the hearts of our citizens it's time to reject polotics as usual. be a part of it

vote ron paul empower yourself

p.s. laziness? what is your problem


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> sorry to beat you up


That's ok, but I didn't get the idea from the media, I got it from you. You're the one that told me that he would pull our soldiers out of the mid-east now. I don't like that. If you are for him and still say that I can be very certain that is true.



> p.s. laziness? what is your problem


Priorities. I am building new kitchen cabinets, building a bedroom in the basement before Christmas and all the kids arrive. Sheet rocking, texturing etc. Staining woodwork and finishing woodwork in a new addition to the house. The contractor screwed up and I had to dig up the whole basement myself this fall. Busy, busy, busy. I have only bow hunted a couple days this fall, didn't make it rifle hunting until the second week-end, and only started shooting a few coyotes this past week. I have spent more time on here than any of my other recreations.

Retired and up at 5:30am every day. Only lazy when it comes to politics. Hopefully after new years I will get to it.

So swampbuck until I find time I am relying on guys like you. I did watch the debates. If Ron Paul sounds good I would support him in the primaries, but not as a third party. That would put Hillary or Obama in as our next president. That just can't happen.


----------



## uglyman (Dec 25, 2007)

He gave a great interview, though the interviewer tried hard to discredit him. Didnt work. Paul was on his game. Its on Utube.

For me, its Ron or bust.
America is Rome 2000 years later. Collapsing dollar, Overstretched, overspent Military in a brutal Occupation, Illegals Invading our border, Budgets that are not sustainable, a Recession forecast for 2008 by Morgan Stanley, folks it isnt good.

I would not want to be the next President. Its possible Ron Paul can win it. What a man. Baby doctor 4000 deliveries, Never voted for a tax raise in his life, married to same woman 40+ years, Never taken a junket or lobby trip, he's a good man in the Sodom & Gamorrah on the Potomoc.

I hope he doesnt become the next JFK, as his talk of exiting the Iraq fiasco & abolishing the IRS, have made the fat cats very nervous.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Uglyman,
This kind of fits in with what you said about Rome........

Subject: Fw: Can We Learn From History?

Points to Ponder:
Subject: Democracy

How Long Do We Have ?

This is the most interesting thing I've read in a long time. The
sad
thing about it, you can see it coming.

I have always heard about this democracy countdown. It is
interesting
to see it in print. God help us, not that we deserve it.

About the time our original thirteen states adopted their new
constitution in 1787, Alexander Tyler, a Scottish history
professor
at the University of Edinburgh , had this to say about the fall of
the Athenian Republic some 2,000 years earlier:

'A democracy is always temporary in nature; it simply cannot exist
as
a permanent form of government..'
'A democracy will continue to exist up until the time that voters
discover they can vote themselves generous gifts from the public
treasury.'
'From that moment on, the majority always vote for the candidates
who
promise the most benefits from the public treasury, with the
result
that every democracy will finally collapse due to loose fiscal
policy, which is always followed by a dictatorship.'

'The average age of the world's greatest civilizations from the
beginning of history, has been about 200 years'
'During those 200 years, those nations always progressed through
the
following sequence:

1. from bondage to spiritual faith;
2. from spiritual faith to great courage;
3. from courage to liberty;
4. from liberty to abundance;
5. from abundance to complacency;
6. from complacency to apathy;
7. from apathy to dependence;
8. From dependence back into bondage'

Professor Joseph Olson of Hemline University School of Law, St.
Paul,
Minnesota , points out some interesting facts .

Olson believes the United States is now somewhere between the
'complacency and apathy' phase of Professor Tyler's definition of
democracy, with some forty percent of the nation's population
already
having reached the 'governmental dependency' phase.

If Congress grants amnesty and citizenship to twenty million
criminal
invaders called illegal's and they vote, then we can say goodbye
to
the USA in fewer than five years.


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

After Sundays performance I am convinced more than ever that Paul is the biggest goofball there is!

What a bunch of crap. He expect the Islamofacists to just leave us alone if we leave the middle east. He doesn't get it...They want to KILL all of us.


----------



## uglyman (Dec 25, 2007)

Boy thats interesting, Halliburton just moved their world Headquarters to Dubai & other US Companies are doig the same

And GW is real close with the Emir of Saudi Arabia. You know the Brutal Thug Govt that wouldnt last 1 day without US Support. 
Our CIA does a great job, as we did in Iran, putting the Shah in power & keeping him there, regardless of how brutal he was.
The Iranian people have enough, Revolt & we reward them by Freezing Billions of Iranian Dollars. Then they Take US hostages. Its called Blowback or Consequences.

Look at Pakistan now, Billions in Aid, they have Nukes, & a Brutal Govt we support. The people want Bhutto & Will elect her but we & Israel says no.
We say we like democracy but we support thugs & Tyrants. Slave creepy govts.

We put Saddam in power & gave him weapons, Gas & Maps. 
We also encouraged a Revolt. The Kurds & Shiites did, and we then left them to be Slaughtered. And we wonder why they hate us..Yet the Millions of Christians living in Iraq, Iran, Syria, Jordan, Lebanon, Egypt seem to do very well, at least until Israel decides to invade or Occupy them, or worse, the US does.

The invasion & Occupaiton is a failure. 
$1 trillion to date, only 20% of Baghdad is secure. 
Turkey is invading N IRaq, 5 Million Iraqui Orphans, 4.5 million Refugees & you wonder why they hate us.

But Maybe youre right about Ron Paul. 
What We really need is another Bush term or Hillary. 
No difference to either of them: Both are Pro Illegals & AMnesty, Pro War, Pro Israel, Pro Spend, Pro Government, Pro OPEN BORDERS, & Anti Family. Bush for Life!!


----------

